# ..MAGIC ERASER ON LEATHER..



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I used one of those magic erasers on my leather seats and steering wheel, brought them up a treat, no before or after pics I'm affraid, although the magic sponge was very dirty..

I have no idea if there are any chemicals in these sponges that may damage the leather, but all seems fine so far..


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

good luck.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

name and where from please, please


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I got mine from Lidl, £149 for two.. I4detailing sell Auto Glym 10 packs for around a tenner, wilkinsons sell a big one that you cat down for around the same price..


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wow, them Lidl ones must be massive for that price... :lol: :lol: 
cheers for the info
steve


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> wow, them Lidl ones must be massive for that price... :lol: :lol:
> cheers for the info
> steve


Bloody huge, like you wouldn't believe :O)..

Sorry, £1.49 for two..


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Lol im sitting thing that seems a lot a then this email ,iL GET MY SELF DOWN THERE


qstix said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > wow, them Lidl ones must be massive for that price... :lol: :lol:
> ...


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

thing with erasers is, they remove a layer from the coating rather than clean the leather. This cant be seen with the naked.
Just a thought so as everyone doesnt rush off to go and use them.


----------

